# Schmidt Lawn Care photos



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I'm posting these photos for my friend Jason who owns/operates Schmidt Lawn Care out of Southington,CT.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Couple more pix...


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Some snow hauling pix


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dang pretty big operation he got going there.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

everything looks great. that skid with the blower on it looks fun


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

A few more random pictures. Still a few trucks missing in the pictures


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

very nice operation, congrats !


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like you got all the bases covered! Nice business!


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

those xblades look sweet on those chevys!


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like a clean and organized business.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Really nice stuff. I love that first topkick with the rolloff sander and the loader with the horst snowwing.

Do you know who makes that brine sprayer in the first chevy?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice fleet. I like those two blue chevy's.


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Our entire liquid sprayer, tanks, pumps all equipment was purchased from
Central Equipment out of New York.


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

That Horst Plow was purchased from a Plowsite Member on here back in November of this past year 2010. That thing is just down right crazy, I thought that the 16' Daniels Wing was great, now this year with the 18' Horst it is even faster, some times we get them together on the same site and the snow they move is just awsome.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey thats my dumpster on that truck
Little bit of the Three Leaf crew everywhere LOL
How are you guys doing this year?


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah,
Matt has been hauling at a few places for us, it has been one wild season so far glad it has slowed down a little bit, how are you guys holding up


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh my Goodness your friend had the toys every big kid like me dreams of LOL.
Great pictures


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

slc12345;1238588 said:


> Yeah,
> Matt has been hauling at a few places for us, it has been one wild season so far glad it has slowed down a little bit, how are you guys holding up


We are doing ok so far... not to many break downs im just crossing my fingers.
Matt was asking about some cans and he said he wanted a price for a switch and go cans also.. Is that for you.. He never emailed me the specs that you guys wanted...I can get the specs out to the guy first thing monday if he gets me the specs on all the cans


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow awesome fleet of chevys!!!


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah,
I was looking at getting another dumpster body for my switch and go, I think the one we have now is 12' with 4' sides, I will be at the shop later and take some measurements, we are moving snow later on and will clear out around it so I can get a good measurement


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice equipment guys.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 24, 2004)

The trucks and equipment are top of the line,but you should see their shovels!!!


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

PM sent 
ill get you in touch with the guys that build all my stuff


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

We use the best shovels that they sell!!!!!!!!! Just kidding we just buy a few dozen boxes at the beginning of the year and use whatever the supplier has in stock. I try not to do much shoveling any way


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great looking fleet! That wa200 is sharp, we have a 250 and a 320 for our snow. 

FWIW, I pulled the rubber floor mat in both of ours and it was soaked underneath. In one, the floor was actually starting to rust out in front of the seat.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Who in their right mind would hire Matt to haul snow LOL


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice operation down there, l like that roll-off Downeastern...


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Matt is a mad man when it comes to hauling, one night we were both hauling and I had all I could do to keep up with him, LOL, Yeah that switch and go is really nice, the downeaster is new this year got it from Reis and Sons out of Rheobeth Mass, really nice guy, called on a monday and he had it at his shop on Thursday, every other dealer said at least three weeks if not more, Really nice guy to deal with.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;1238623 said:


> We are doing ok so far... not to many break downs im just crossing my fingers.
> Matt was asking about some cans and he said he wanted a price for a switch and go cans also.. Is that for you.. He never emailed me the specs that you guys wanted...I can get the specs out to the guy first thing monday if he gets me the specs on all the cans


Sorry I have been busy. I will send you the email tonight



plowking35;1240261 said:


> Who in their right mind would hire Matt to haul snow LOL


Someone who wants to GET R' DONE!



slc12345;1240293 said:


> Matt is a mad man when it comes to hauling, one night we were both hauling and I had all I could do to keep up with him, LOL, .


Thanks!!:salute:Thumbs Up


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice Switch n go setup, I just put one on my f650. Best set-up ever. Any chance you can post more pictures of the frame for the spreader? Was that built by bucks or did you have a fabricator build it? I am going to be doing the same for next winter.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

plowking35;1240261 said:


> Who in their right mind would hire Matt to haul snow LOL


Thats what i was thinking LOL 
really everytime i see Matt hes like a mad man you just cant stop him. I wish i had his energy...


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;1240395 said:


> Thats what i was thinking LOL
> really everytime i see Matt hes like a mad man you just cant stop him. I wish i had his energy...


It's because usually someone has pissed me off!!! :realmad:


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

The switch and go sander frame came from Bucks directly, I think the cost was only around $800 or so, it could not be built any cheaper, then all we did was weld 4 cross braces and a tray on each side and bolted the sander to it, then we put two feet on the rear so we dont have to take the chute off, it works great, Tomorrow we are washing every thing finally I will try to get some shots of the sander frame.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

i sent specs to the fab guys today should here back from them soon....
slc can i bring over some of my trucks and have you guys wash them im sick of this stuff lol..


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

All my stuff is getting a bath tomorrow to. The pressure washer will be out and rippen


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice trucks jason, everything you have looks immaculate. Glad to see you were able to track down the downeaster sander that you were looking for. Billy


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Billy, Keep up the good work in N Haven and Cheshire, hope to get more work for you next year. I will put up some more pics of the switch and go later on


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Posting these for Jason, close ups of the Sander mounted on a hook and go setup.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks that frame looks great defintely need to order one of those up.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Whats that side bracket for? Carrying a snow blower?


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Exactly, It will hold a two cycle snow blower, bags of ice melt, shovels, gas can, there is one on each side, they come in handy, other wise with just the frame there is no where to hold stuff


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Some recent photos of their 6500 with fisher plow and downeaster spreader and some of the snow pushers


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice just wish we had some snow


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thankyou, Yeah we have not had anything not even a salt run since the October Blizzard, That truck has not moved since the middle of november when we installed the sander and plow would be nice to at least do some salt runs with it, long term forcast is not looking too good either. Oh well at least it will be nice for next season


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

Great pics buddy , nice outfit.  Steve NCL Services "Neighbors Care"Landscaping Wolcott CT Just wish we had snow. All I keep doing is charging batteries and fixing things. Some tree work here/there!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

snow;1241933 said:


> Posting these for Jason, close ups of the Sander mounted on a hook and go setup.


That looks like a nice set up should get some video of it in action.


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Steve, did you get at least salt run in then other morning? We got nothing on the bottom of the hill, Cat320 that was in the works for this winter to make a short promotional video of all trucks and equipment plowing and salting there is still time maybe in Feb.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet truck too bad you wont be able to use it till next spring for plowing.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice equipment, very professional


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

A company salted/deiced the Webster bank on Wolcott Rd which I thought was weird but nothing brotha. I'm in Whorchester MA this weekend and they might have only 1 or 2 events up here which sux too.if we don't get snow by Feb 14 th I'd rather nothing for the season so I can start some hardscaping. See ya around!


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

Marbleman, I think I sat next to you at a SIMA seminar a couple years ago? Strongest Dad, you are right if we dont get snow in the next few weeks it would be better to not get any and just get on with the spring work. OH well at least all the expensive cutting edges will last another season longer.


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol. Yeap on the no wear& tear but I screwed up royally this season. I had the four local home depots two lowes and a target on lock down in sept/oct for probably 150k seasonally and I figured we were gonna take a hit like last yrs season and said no. I don't like to gamble so i said no. Looks like I just set the biz back another yr. I went from 50/50 seasonal/ per push to 90% per push. Oops. No filet this year fellas or new truck/trailer/mowers. ;(


----------



## moremph (Dec 19, 2007)

Can you load and unload that spreader on the roll off by itself or does it need assitance from a fork lift. I see the legs on the back do you just set them on the ground and roll out from under it?

I like it alot

Thanks Travis


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

very nice equipment! 

you guys run a nice operation, i always see your truck in the focal points ads.


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

MoreMPH, Yes you can unload itself, the feet are there so the chute doesnt hit the ground while it comes off, is great to change out bodies we have a leaf box, dumpster body, flatbed, hydo-seeder, sander and mason body for it. Newhere Thankyou, yes Focal Point does some awsome work they even did our website, great company to work with


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

slc12345;1415434 said:


> Marbleman, I think I sat next to you at a SIMA seminar a couple years ago? Strongest Dad, you are right if we dont get snow in the next few weeks it would be better to not get any and just get on with the spring work. OH well at least all the expensive cutting edges will last another season longer.


SLC, it is very possible that you sat next to me at a SIMA seminar. I think I will have alot of time for seminars if we dont get any winter weather soon!


----------

